# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  MIX, augmented reality headset, ANTVR Technology CO., LTD, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - ANTVR Technology CO., LTD

"MIX: The Smallest AR Glasses with Immersive 96° FoV" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MIX: The Smallest AR Glasses with Immersive 96°FoV

Published on Jun 20, 2018




> MIX is an AR glasses set with a field-of-view (FoV) of 96 degrees. It’s small, lightweight, and compatible with SteamVR.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on: MIX augmented reality headset prototype!

Published on Jun 24, 2018




> We go hands-on with a prototype of the MIX augmented reality headset, which boasts a 96-degree field of view. Chatting with AntVR's CEO, we learn how the optics in MIX works and what their plans are for the MIX in both AR and VR. Plus, we demo two upcoming PSVR games: Ghost Giant and Trover Saves the Universe!

----------


## Airicist

MIX: The Smallest AR Glasses with Immersive 96° FoV (indiegogo)

Published on Jun 24, 2018




> Augmented Reality glasses compatible with SteamVR applications let you bring virtual images and games into your real world

----------

